# Any takers for a ride round Hillingdon cycle track in Hayes London?



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Hi guys

Wasn't much interest for Calshot, so chucking another one out there - any people interested in heading up to Hillingdon cycle track for a spin at some point? It's not a velodrome but is a traffic free track and free for public use when not being raced on.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Nov 2009)

I've never been there but quite interested in seeing it..

When you thinking off?


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Flexible for time to go there - however, weekends Nov and Dec are quite busy - Dec more likely, January even easier!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2009)

Yep count me in, dependent on other rides and footy of course..
oh yeah and the appearance of the new iainrauk jnr in January


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Nov 2009)

Am quite tied up this weekend, but next saturday, during the day should be fine.. this track, its not suitable for night time riding then? Just thinking after work as its fairly local to me.. would like to get to know that area a bit better too!


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Sure thing Ian - though we expect to see the sprog on two wheels straight out of the womb right?!!

Will try and pin a date down once I have an idea of numbers


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

http://www.hillingdoncyclecircuit.org.uk/

Not had a chance to peruse the website properly Davy but I'd find it tricky to get down to that end of town from deepest darkest east London where I work in good time.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Sundays in December are looking clear


----------



## redjedi (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the info, that looks quite interesting and it's only up the road from me.

I need to get in some training this weekend (hopefully) and had planned to go to Richmond Park, but I may check this place out on Saturday afternoon instead.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Excellent RJ - check that there's free space though as it could be booked up for races.

Hope you're slowly getting back in the saddle! Let us know how it is -I'm planning to head down on 15 Nov myself with the club for some training.


----------



## bleakanddivine (4 Nov 2009)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuO3R3Lot_g


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

thanks for the vid bleak, is the track completely flat? I was surprised by that


----------



## CotterPin (4 Nov 2009)

Hi TT,
I'd be interested in coming along. I've been around the Hillingdon track once - learning to ride through and off with my local CTC group. We were trying to discipline ourselves (ooh err!) to ride with some kind of order when on our Sunday rides. How far have you got with coming up with a date? Most Sundays work for me with enough notice.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Hi CotterPin

Minimal rollcall as it stands is:

Davywalnuts
Ianrauk
Redjedi?
Cotterpin
ttcycle

Dates in December would be:

Sun 6th, Sun 13th and Sun 20th

Which one can people make?


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Nov 2009)

Redjedi, I can possibly have a pootle after 3pm this saturday as my beloved Norwich are on TV for the FA Cup 1st round if thats any good?

ttcycle, think I am possibly booked up on those dates except maybe 20th? But Xmas traffic?? 13th is a possible possibly but 6th Ill be down Bournemouth for a Birthday weekend..


----------



## bleakanddivine (4 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> thanks for the vid bleak, is the track completely flat? I was surprised by that



Not completely flat, there are some gentle inclines and a dip or two.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> ttcycle, think I am possibly booked up on those dates except maybe 20th? But Xmas traffic?? 13th is a possible possibly but 6th Ill be down Bournemouth for a Birthday weekend..



Davy, you should be officially known as the 'CC Awkward Squad'!

We'll see who's available and when and if it means next year's better than no problem -otherwise we'll cycle without you


----------



## CotterPin (4 Nov 2009)

13th December works for me. What do we plan to do once we are there - a bit of racing?


----------



## redjedi (4 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Redjedi, I can possibly have a pootle after 3pm this saturday as my beloved Norwich are on TV for the FA Cup 1st round if thats any good?
> 
> ttcycle, think I am possibly booked up on those dates except maybe 20th? But Xmas traffic?? 13th is a possible possibly but 6th Ill be down Bournemouth for a Birthday weekend..



The 1-5pm slot is open if the programme list on the website is accurate.

I'll probably get there earlier that 3pm but will make sure i'm still there at 3. You can always let me know if you got carried away after your team wins and can't make it 

But if it's a nice track and not too boring I won't mind cycling around until you get there, I need as many miles under my belt as possible.


----------



## redjedi (4 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Hi CotterPin
> 
> Minimal rollcall as it stands is:
> 
> ...



I could probably do the 6th and 20th, but there's football on the 13th, afternoon match so could make a morning slot.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Davy, you should be officially known as the 'CC Awkward Squad'!
> 
> We'll see who's available and when and if it means next year's better than no problem -otherwise we'll cycle without you



Hahahahaha! Its the women in me!


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> The 1-5pm slot is open if the programme list on the website is accurate.
> 
> I'll probably get there earlier that 3pm but will make sure i'm still there at 3. You can always let me know if you got carried away after your team wins and can't make it
> 
> But if it's a nice track and not too boring I won't mind cycling around until you get there, I need as many miles under my belt as possible.



Cool! Ill let you know, we are playing the lowest ranked team in the Cup and you know how shocks happen in football!

Have got a party later on Saturday but plans may make it sooner and rule me out completely.. were see!


----------



## Origamist (4 Nov 2009)

Good suggestion, TT.

I'd like to attend. I can do the 13th and 20th Dec.

Davy, you should be good on the track given your thighs and sprint capability...


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2009)

Davywalnuts
Ianrauk
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist

Date so far start early and aim for a morning slot on 13th Dec

Any more people? The more the merrier!



CotterPin said:


> What do we plan to do once we are there - a bit of racing?



Depends on how sprightly people are feeling - we could just pootle around or if people were up for it race each other - or be really cruel and do some drills!!! hahah

Origamist - I am nursing another nasty cold...what is wrong with me this year?!


----------



## Bollo (4 Nov 2009)

Was I the only one who was up for Calshot? B0llocks to the lot of you!<flounce>

I spent a chunk of my youth around Hillingdon and haven't been back for 25+ years, so I could wrap a trip up in a cloak of nostalgia - "I failed to follow the attack because I was wiping away a tear at the thought of my first girlfriend."

Set a date and I'll negotiate with the Doris. Gears and stuff are ok for Hillingdon, right?

GWS tt


----------



## BentMikey (5 Nov 2009)

I could be up for this!


----------



## Origamist (5 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Origamist - I am nursing another nasty cold...what is wrong with me this year?!




Could it be diptheria?! I'm sure you'll make a full recovery in time for Hillingdon and will power past Davy on the final sprint! GWS




Bollo said:


> Was I the only one who was up for Calshot? B0llocks to the lot of you!<flounce>
> 
> I spent a chunk of my youth around Hillingdon and haven't been back for 25+ years, so I could wrap a trip up in a cloak of nostalgia - "I failed to follow the attack because I was wiping away a tear at the thought of my first girlfriend."
> 
> ...



Did someone mention Calshot? I must have missed that thread. It's near Southampton isn't it? I'd be up for that.

I can already see Ms O with a bottle of TCP and tweezers extracting the splinters from my thighs... 



BentMikey said:


> I could be up for this!



You can be the hare - we'll chase you round.

Here's a low racer eye-view of the Hillingdon track: 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuO3R3Lot_g


----------



## BentMikey (5 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> thanks for the vid bleak, is the track completely flat? I was surprised by that



That might be the camera flattening slopes. It's most definitely not flat. Fards needs to shave his legs, btw.

Most dispiriting thing at Hillingdon? Riding into wind on the straight at 25mph, and being passed by a streamliner doing 41mph.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Nov 2009)

Origamist said:


> Could it be diptheria?! I'm sure you'll make a full recovery in time for Hillingdon and will power past Davy on the final sprint! GWS



All this talk of dipheria...cruel and disgusting - I might save a bit of bacteria especially for you origamist-I hear it's highly contagious 



Origamist said:


> Did someone mention Calshot? I must have missed that thread. It's near Southampton isn't it? I'd be up for that.
> 
> I can already see Ms O with a bottle of TCP and tweezers extracting the splinters from my thighs...



Poor Mrs O - it sounds like you are talking from experience there! She must really love you to do such a joyful task!

Bollo, matey let's not flounce, be at one with the two wheels..come up to Hillingdon for a ride! gears are absolutely fine on the circuit. Calshot would only be worth doing if we could get a sizeable group down there - interested parties so far:

Bollo 
Tollers
ttcycle
Origamist

BM - all this talk of me being fast, makes me nervous now should I actually have to purposefully race...not on form at all 

Rollcall- down to business: am 13th Dec
Davywalnuts
Ianrauk
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
Bollo? (shedding tears of nostalgia)
BentMikey (hare duties)


----------



## BentMikey (5 Nov 2009)

I'm certainly not fast, I'll be quite happy just to make it around with the group, especially if I've done my duty and ridden there.

I'm in for the 13th, it's booked out. There is a small chance I'll have to work in the afternoon. What time do y'all plan to meet?


----------



## ttcycle (5 Nov 2009)

looks like 8:30am is the time it opens. We can be there for as long as people want to - how early do people want to set off?

Where are people heading from? We could possibly ride there or train there depending on what the feeling was

BM - I know your type, you'll talk it down, get our expectations low and then before we know it you'll leave us eating dust as you zip past super sprinter style on the recumbent....


----------



## stevevw (5 Nov 2009)

I would be up for this.


----------



## Tollers (6 Nov 2009)

TT. You can count me in for Hillingdon too. Have sooo much free time over the next few months that i'm going to be pretty flexible. I never knew there was anything there.

Tollers


----------



## Origamist (6 Nov 2009)

Tollers said:


> TT. You can count me in for Hillingdon too. Have sooo much free time over the next few months that i'm going to be pretty flexible. I never knew there was anything there.
> 
> Tollers



You've got to promise to sort your mudguards out first...


----------



## Tollers (6 Nov 2009)

Muguards went immediately on the Sunday cleanup after last time. I think Tiziana felt she was just too elegant and rejected them.


----------



## ttcycle (6 Nov 2009)

Rollcall- down to business: 8:30 onwards 13th Dec
Davywalnuts
Ianrauk
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
Bollo? 
BentMikey 
Stevevw
Tollers

Looking like a healthy turnout so far...


----------



## BentMikey (6 Nov 2009)

08.30 on Sunday morning? Take pity on us! How about an 09.00 meet somewhere central-ish, say Hyde Park Corner, and then ride out from there?


----------



## ttcycle (6 Nov 2009)

well BM - I was aiming early for your sakes...I'm easy re times though (lightweights you call yourselves _*serious*_ cyclists?!


----------



## BentMikey (6 Nov 2009)

Well, I'll go that early if you all want to!!


----------



## redjedi (6 Nov 2009)

I didn't even know there was an 8.30am on a Sunday 

I like cycling but I like sleep even more


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2009)

BentMikey said:


> 08.30 on Sunday morning? Take pity on us! How about an 09.00 meet somewhere central-ish, say *Hyde Park Corner*, and then ride out from there?



Sounds good to me! 

I really dont like going out for a cycle unless its going to add up over 60miles or soo.. 

Luke, 8:30 on a sunday morning.. i agree, am confused, what this 8:30 mean? I know 0400hrs when I usually get home but 8:30....


----------



## ttcycle (6 Nov 2009)

HPC sounds good if anyone can lead us to the track as I don't know that end of town as well.

9:00- 9:30 Meet HPC?


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2009)

Thats the beauty of muskerteering ttc, none of us knows where were going! hehehe!

I think we aim for Watford, Rickmansworth then Pinner then were there??

(that times good for me)


----------



## ttcycle (6 Nov 2009)

ok lets say 9:30 at HPC for all the competitors to roll out of bed in an alcohol induced daze (not naming names...)

We can sort of find our way there no doubt musketeer style- I'm heading up there on 16th for some training so if I'm up to I might ride back and figure out a route of sorts...ahh the responsibility!!!


----------



## BentMikey (6 Nov 2009)

haz gps!!

So 09:15 meet, 09.30 sharp departure then?


----------



## ttcycle (6 Nov 2009)

POSH TOYS! You can lead the way then BM!

Timing sounds good -

9:15 Hyde Park Corner - 9:30 roll out

13th Dec:
Davywalnuts
Ianrauk
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
Bollo? 
BentMikey 
Stevevw
Tollers

Any more?


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2009)

BentMikey said:


> *haz gps*!!
> 
> So 09:15 meet, 09.30 sharp departure then?



Spoilsport....


----------



## ttcycle (6 Nov 2009)

it's alright Davy, you can do what you did on the park and ride and take your own detour if you want to mouse along?!


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2009)

Aperitif not up for a Jaunt? Am sure we go past his new gaff..? Although I dont think were be getting bacon butties or sausage sandwichs? Veggies!


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> it's alright Davy, you can do what you did on the park and ride and take your own detour if you want to mouse along?!



Hahaha! With the wind in my hair and little happening inbetween my ears, I just a'kept on going! Rolling Rolling Rolling!


----------



## redjedi (6 Nov 2009)

It _should_ be impossible to get lost between HPC and the track (as long as Martin's not coming )

Straight to Shepherds Bush, then up Uxbridge road all the way up to and through Southall and you're there. Not one turning to worry about until we get to the track.

I often go that way, but turn off at Southall.

Unless someone knows of a more scenic route through West London


----------



## redjedi (6 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> ok lets say 9:30 at HPC for all the competitors to roll out of bed in an alcohol induced daze *(not naming names...)*




That was a very rare occurance and was a special occasion the night before.

I usually wait until I've almost finished my riding before start drinking for the weekend


----------



## Bollo (6 Nov 2009)

Leave the question mark by my name at the mo' because....

Depending on new moon, I might be able to make the FNRttC on the 27th, using up valuable goodwill on behalf of the Doris and trains to Waterloo are tight for the Sunday.


Let's keep the Calshot idea open though. 

The main issue with Calshot seems to be access. It's 'close' to Soton on the map but Southampton Water gets in the way. The trek down the western side can add about half an hr's drive to the journey by car from Soton. To train it, I'd carry on to somewhere further down the line (Brockenhurst looks best) and ride to Calshot. That'd be a nice ride. HOWEVER.... 

There are no direct train services through Southampton at weekends for all December and January (I'll bet Feb as well) because they're digging out the rail tunnel that runs under the city centre to allow container traffic through.

I've put the idea forward to tt and tollers of a Tour d'New Forest to make a long day or pleasant weekend of it, but this is probably too much of a commitment for most.


----------



## ttcycle (6 Nov 2009)

hmmm Bollo, bit of lateral thinking...

Would your OH fancy joining you on the train up to London and spend the day sightseeing and around the shops etc? Don't know if that's her thing? If there are small children then that's probably too difficult... 

just an idea to get you on the ride!


----------



## Tollers (6 Nov 2009)

As for access to Calshot.....i'm not too worried. I'd have to hire a track bike at Calshot, so would probably drive down. If anyone else was hiring and needed a lift down from central London, then i'd be more than happy to offer the passenger seat, or the tiny kiddie seats in the rear.

Tollers


----------



## CotterPin (7 Nov 2009)

Been away from computers the last couple of days so only just catching up now. Sunday 13th December at 9.15 at HPC. Look forward to meeting you guys. And a bit of (pretend!) racing.


----------



## redjedi (7 Nov 2009)

I went up to Hillingdon this afternoon, which was my first proper ride in nearly six weeks 

It's quite a nice circuit, good surface and a lap is just under a mile long. There was no-one there when I got there except for a jogger, a couple of dog walkers and a man teaching his 2 kids to ride bikes, one had stabilisers.

There's a long straight, a couple of sweeping corners and 2 small hills. Nothing serious but if you stay in a high gear you need to stand up for a minute to keep your speed up.

Quite a nice place for some easy training.

I did half a dozen laps (scalped the girl with stabilisers a couple of times  ) but it was getting a bit cold and my toes were freezing. The shoes I wore all through the summer are a bit breezy at this time of year. 
When did it get so cold? Last time I rode a bike I wore shorts, and a s/s jersey. Today I needed a long baselayer and jersey and still had to stop to put my windproof on 
The shorts was a bit of a mistake though, my knees were freezing and sore afterwards.

Some more winter gear is called for.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Nov 2009)

That little downhill right-hander can get quite exciting at speed. I nearly stacked it once or twice when pedalling a bit untidily through there (you get pedal steer on a bent, and it's magnified at high angles of lean). I soon learnt to be a little smoother, LOL!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2009)

HI TT,
just checked with 'er inddors re 13th... we have family din dins planned that day so no can do.. sorry will have to sit this one out.


----------



## Origamist (7 Nov 2009)

ttcycle said:


> 9:15 Hyde Park Corner - 9:30 roll out



Sounds good. I'll do this fixed as I can't be bothered to change gear...


----------



## ttcycle (8 Nov 2009)

9:15 Hyde Park Corner - 9:30 roll out

13th Dec:
Davywalnuts
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
Bollo? 
BentMikey 
Stevevw
Tollers

Ian-sorry you can't make - see you next time

RJ- glad to hear you're back on track!!

Where's 'Teef- that's one of the most obvious puns around!! Reckon the mention of speed/circuit might be putting him off?


----------



## Bollo (8 Nov 2009)

I'm a almost certainly a no for this I'm afraid, unless dell decides my presence on the 27th FNRttC is undesirable.

Thanks for the lateral thinking tt, but the estimable Mrs Dr Bollo is an East London girl who gets a nosebleed if she spends more than five minutes west of Tottenham Ct Road . Young Bolletta isn't shy of a bit of junior retail, but Oxford St just 2 weeks before Christmas is a little hardcore for the both of them.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Nov 2009)

I'm watching tt - don't worry. However, it is my Mum's 90th birthday and I might have obligations... It is only 'down the road' for me anyway.
I have been there a few times but never raced - Wednesday mornings is Veterans time . As BM says, there is a tasty fast right-hander that encourages pile ups in the unwary.
Many Tuesday nights spent listening to the whirrr of chains down there - but it is a bit desolate.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Nov 2009)

Bollo sounds like you are bowing out for a worthy cause!! Enjoy the FNRttC!

'Teef - no worries; that's a major birthday for your mum, hope you've got a good day planned for her! 
I thought you were going to pop up on the thread and make a comment about RJ's 'circuituos' recovery!

Veteran?!! I thought you were just turning 20?

9:15 Hyde Park Corner - 9:30 roll out

13th Dec:
Davywalnuts
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
BentMikey 
Stevevw
Tollers


----------



## davidg (9 Nov 2009)

just noticed this thread....would have come along living in Ealing and all, but am visiting friends in somerset...

at somes stage, I am going there to meet some of the chaps from Willesden CC who I believe are there on a Thursday eve


----------



## ttcycle (9 Nov 2009)

Ah shame david, maybe next time!


----------



## BentMikey (12 Nov 2009)

I think we'll all need helmets to ride at Hillingdon, IIRC. *glares*.


----------



## redjedi (12 Nov 2009)

Perhaps if your taking part in one of the events. 
When I was there on Saturday there wasn't anyone there, to tell me to wear a helmet. I was anyway, in case I fall off again 

I'm not sure we're going for serious racing anyway.....are we?


----------



## stevevw (12 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> I'm not sure we're going for serious racing anyway.....are we?



We could have a bit of fun . The person that wins the sprint for the line on each lap has to lead out the next lap.


----------



## redjedi (12 Nov 2009)

I'm not sprinting with you, I've seen the results of TC1's wheels after the last one


----------



## stevevw (12 Nov 2009)

redjedi said:


> I'm not sprinting with you, I've seen the results of TC1's wheels after the last one





How many more times. HE HIT ME 









Funny really I was looking for some nice wheels for next years bike. Looked at some very light stiff carbon jobs and thought, no way am I getting them after seeing the state of TC1's Dura Ace carbon wheels WHEN HE RAN IN TO ME.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Nov 2009)

If I run into you it'll be like the texas chainsaw massacre.


----------



## topcat1 (12 Nov 2009)

stevevw said:


> Funny really I was looking for some nice wheels for next years bike. Looked at some very light stiff carbon jobs and thought, no way am I getting them after seeing the state of TC1's Dura Ace carbon wheels WHEN HE RAN IN TO ME.





hahaha am looking to replace with some chris king bling


----------



## ttcycle (26 Nov 2009)

Ok 

9:15 Hyde Park Corner - 9:30 roll out

13th Dec:
Davywalnuts
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
Bollo? 
BentMikey 
Stevevw
Tollers

Here is the list so far...any more people?

I'm still nursing the bike and trying to get the last bits sorted before I check he's up and running well and changing gears properly.I'm still off with chest infection/cold but hope I'm back to health to have a ride up at the track.


----------



## beatleandrew (26 Nov 2009)

Please put me down as a maybe, will confirm closer to the date. I might also go and ride the winter series the day before - is anyone else going to that?


----------



## ttcycle (26 Nov 2009)

will do!

edit - new list:

9:15 Hyde Park Corner - 9:30 roll out

13th Dec:
Davywalnuts
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
Bollo? 
BentMikey 
Stevevw
Tollers
beatleandrew


----------



## ttcycle (2 Dec 2009)

just bumping this up- also letting people know I might not be well enough to do it- will keep you all posted as soon as I have some indication


----------



## BentMikey (3 Dec 2009)

Shame tt, hope you recover quickly, regardless of whether you do this ride. Do you mind if I advertise it on my skating club's website? There are a few cyclists who might be quite keen to come along.


----------



## ttcycle (3 Dec 2009)

of course Mikey - the more the merrier!


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Dec 2009)

Am I right in saying we are "winging it" there with no official route?


----------



## ttcycle (3 Dec 2009)

From what I remember without checking the thread, Mikey has GPS- Redjedi I think knows the route pretty much...


----------



## redjedi (3 Dec 2009)

Hilligdon isn't very big. I doubt even Martin with his Garmin could get lost there.

From HPC to the track it's a straight line, unless someone wants to lead us through a scenic route.


----------



## redjedi (3 Dec 2009)

This is probably the easiest route

Here

Although someone may have a better plan.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> This is probably the easiest route
> 
> Here
> 
> Although someone may have a better plan.



But but but but but... thats like 10 miles??? Cant we add another "0" to that figure just for the fun of it?


----------



## redjedi (3 Dec 2009)

We haven't decided how many times we're going to go around the track yet. *You* could go around 90+ times if you liked


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> We haven't decided how many times we're going to go around the track yet. *You* could go around 90+ times if you liked



oOooooooeooooeeeerrrrrr! A one hour time trial??? hehehe!


----------



## davidg (4 Dec 2009)

redjedi said:


> This is probably the easiest route
> 
> Here
> 
> Although someone may have a better plan.



that's the way I would go, although I might cut through Hyde Park at the start


----------



## ttcycle (4 Dec 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> oOooooooeooooeeeerrrrrr! A one hour time trial??? hehehe!



You've committed yourself to it now Davy!! 

We've seen it all posted...can't back out from doing 90 miles (90 odd laps of the circuit as a lap is about a mile) in an hour....good stuff!


----------



## stevevw (4 Dec 2009)

ttcycle said:


> You've committed yourself to it now Davy!!
> 
> We've seen it all posted...can't back out from doing 90 miles (90 odd laps of the circuit as a lap is about a mile) in an hour....good stuff!



The ride is on a Sunday morning. No way will Davy be in any fit state to ride his bike. He will be another no show for certain.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Dec 2009)

fair point stevew - I've met Davy once...but have seen lots of evidence of him flaking out due to the old hangover...still even if i'm not well enough to ride this-I might get to the track just to see the Davy special 90miler PB.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Dec 2009)

stevevw said:


> The ride is on a *Sunday morning*. No way will Davy be in any fit state to ride his bike. He will be another no show for certain.



Its a Sunday morning?? Did I not read it correctly then, whoops! Yeah, ill be hungover...


----------



## ttcycle (7 Dec 2009)

It's a tentative yes for me- back on the bike weds - will have to see how I fare on the commute as still a bit sickly- though may end up meeting you all at the track instead. Will update when I'm more certain.

How are we looking for numbers?


----------



## stevevw (8 Dec 2009)

I am still up for it as long as the promised snow does not happen.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

What's this about snow? That's a new one on me:

Metcheck = http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7days.asp?zipcode=london
though subject to change of course!

attendees so far:

9:15 Hyde Park Corner - 9:30 roll out

13th Dec:
Davywalnuts
Redjedi
Cotterpin
ttcycle
Origamist
BentMikey 
Stevevw
Tollers

BM have you got any skaters coming?


----------



## redjedi (8 Dec 2009)

I just had a look at the schedule for Hillingdon and there's a race on that day.



> *Sun** 13** Twickenham CC cyclo cross all day*


Not sure we'd be allowed to ride on the cuicut


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

Thanks for checking RJ! We'd be shoo-ed off in that case - spanner in the works...

Any last min alternatives for a ride considering I am half fit and half dead?!!
Damn it, brought some medals and trophy cups too for comedy value...!! Can save them for next time!


----------



## redjedi (8 Dec 2009)

There's nothing on the following Sunday....yet


----------



## ttcycle (8 Dec 2009)

tentatively free......though week of unrelentless xmas parties means I could be closer to Davy status for a ride..ie no show


----------



## BentMikey (8 Dec 2009)

Bah humbug!


----------



## ttcycle (9 Dec 2009)

I suppose this will have to be rescheduled in the new year...using the circuit for cyclocross-how inconsiderate!!


----------



## stevevw (9 Dec 2009)

We could still meet at HPC and ride to the track to watch a bit of Cyclocross. I could then ride home from hillingdon and any of you that wanted to do a few more miles could join me for part of the way.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Dec 2009)

That's a good plan Steve, if people were still interested.


----------



## BigSteev (9 Dec 2009)

Why don't you go along and do the cyclo-cross? OK, so your bikes might get a little dirty but it'd be fun.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Dec 2009)

good suggestion, but I'm not sure if I'm well enough yet to be competing in anything!


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2009)

I suppose it's a rain check for this one as it's been a bit quiet in terms of replies - I'll repost in the new year and save the trophies!


----------



## stevevw (11 Dec 2009)

Will look forward to it.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Dec 2009)

Its a shame but due to commitments this sunday is my only free day I've got now till the SigNature ride and then until February as Ill be in Thailand for all of January.

Ill still be going out Sunday anyhow (weather permitting) for a nice long cycle so if any one else still wants to go PM me or update here. 

Shame but I guess this ride is being rainchecked untill next year.. Shame as I recced it on Monday night too.. Oh well!


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2009)

Davy, you recced it?

Wow I feel that is the most unknown commitment to a ride you can demonstrate - I'm half dead at the moment and think it might be wiser for me to take it easy until things ease off a bit otherwise I would have been up for a cycle this weekend. 

Your January plans sound great - I'm sure we can fit something in for when you get back! Besides it'll be a sight with the zebra bike and the tan!!LOL


----------



## BentMikey (11 Dec 2009)

I think I will go on the Catford CC Sunday ride instead, it's a lot closer to me too.


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2009)

Have fun BM - see you at the circuit next time!


----------



## marinyork (11 Dec 2009)

I can't come either. Maybe one of the ones next year. My knee is still a bit gunky, I want to minimise trips at the moment. Feb onwards sounds good.


----------



## CotterPin (11 Dec 2009)

I was just about to post that I wasn't going to be able to make it Sunday - but see that it may not be happening after all. Hopefully in the New Year. Keen to have a go at Hillingdon.


----------



## davidg (14 Jan 2010)

I am thinking about going here on Sunday...

nothing scheduled...weather may be okay...hopefully snow will have been washed away by then...

never been inside so will be interesting. Not sure how people will regard me tootling round at about 75% max HR for 80 mins or so though!


----------



## ttcycle (14 Jan 2010)

It's a good circuit and good for just bimbling about on if you want to- no need to go all balls out. Have fun!


----------



## davidg (14 Jan 2010)

I cant believe how many times I have driven past it without know it was there before I started cycling!


----------



## stevevw (1 Feb 2010)

You might want to plan an evening ride to the Hillingdon track on the 7th April. to see a silly old man in his first and probably last road race. 

The idea of starting here is that when I get dropped I can have a rest while the fast people catch me up again.


----------



## ttcycle (1 Feb 2010)

Are you racing on that day? We can offer support if that's what you'd like!!


----------



## stevevw (1 Feb 2010)

Yes I hope to be racing with the LVRC starts at 7pm. The race is 1hr + 5 laps. I may well need some support after the race to stand up


----------



## redjedi (1 Feb 2010)

I'll be there in my best cheerleaders outfit Steve 

Should I shave my legs first?


----------



## stevevw (2 Feb 2010)

I will be riding this if I ever get it finished. Better photos when the weather improves.






Yes the stickers do match my shoes 

I have a nice comfy seat too


----------



## ttcycle (2 Feb 2010)

oh my what a beaut of a bike- so jealous!!

I don't know if I'll be in the smoke then but if I am and have a floor to sleep on then I'll come and be a cheerleader too


----------

